# My new TREE fails picture blog



## COREtreeservice (Jul 23, 2015)

http://treefails.coretreeservice.com/

I just uploaded my new TREE fails picture blog. I post photos of terrible arbor practices. I'll add new photos every week.

If you have any absolutely atrocious photos I'll post them and credit you with a link to your website, social media page or whatever.

Enjoy!


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 25, 2015)

I just uploaded my 2015 “Most Spiked” Palm Winner for the Phoenix metro area. 

Congratulations go out to the Palm tree on the right.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Jul 30, 2015)

This Palm Tree reminded me of Flock Of Seagulls. hehe


----------



## singme (Jul 31, 2015)

haha - goes back to the 80ies deinitfively! quite a laugh!


----------



## COREtreeservice (Aug 1, 2015)

singme said:


> haha - goes back to the 80ies deinitfively! quite a laugh!


hehe, glad you liked it!

I just uploaded my latest post.

Walking Dead

A cautionary tale on why topping trees is dumb. I included a photo of a painfully topped Ash tree in Scottsdale, AZ. It's the kind of home that was worth close to $1million during the height of the 2007 bubble. Today they're killing their trees with low-bidder arbor work. DOH!

To be fair many of these people were killing their landscapes and trees with low bidder work before the bubble burst. Crazy.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Aug 2, 2015)

I found a Live Oak tree trimmed into the shape of a Borg Cube. hehe

Resistance Is Futile


----------



## COREtreeservice (Aug 8, 2015)

Little Surprises

Whoah! Somebody demolished a line of Olive Trees and TREE fails was there.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Aug 15, 2015)

Straight Outta Candy Land

The horror of formal pruning seems to have no end. We see this style a lot in retirement areas.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Aug 23, 2015)

Release The Kraken

One of the craziest hack jobs I've ever seen. Images from Clash Of The Titans (1981).


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 24, 2015)

LOL, those are pretty good.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Aug 24, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, those are pretty good.


Glad you like em! hehe

New one every weekend. Too tired to make them during the week.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Aug 29, 2015)

The Dead Tree Project

Super dead for years. Right in front of a Coco's. 

This tree is strong evidence of one of two things.

1) Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

or

2) Deep seated apathy has taken root in the restaurant industry.


----------



## COREtreeservice (Sep 6, 2015)

Reckless

Tree Fails goes over what happens when a palm tree gets its head chopped off.


----------

